# Oliver Stone Mini-Series to Deliver Soviet Version of U.S. History



## American_Jihad (Nov 14, 2012)

*
CBS-Owned Showtimes Oliver Stone Mini-Series to Deliver Soviet Version of U.S. History*

By Brent Baker 
November 12, 2012 


Tonight, CBS-owned Showtime will debut a ten-part series: Oliver Stones Untold History of the United States. Ronald Radosh, in last weeks Weekly Standard, determined it offers not an untold story, but the all-too-familiar Communist and Soviet line on Americas past as it developed in the early years of the Cold War.


Showtimes plug for the series which will debut Monday nights at 8 PM EST/PST, starting November 12:

There is a classified America we were never meant to see. From Academy Award-winning writer/director Oliver Stone, this ten-part documentary series looks back at human events that at the time went under reported, but that crucially shaped America's unique and complex history over the 20th century. From the atomic bombing of Japan to the Cold War and the fall of Communism, this in-depth, surprising, and totally riveting series demands to be watched again and again.

In A Story Told Before: Oliver Stones recycled leftist history of the United States, Radosh dissected some of the distortions in the first four parts of the series co-written with left-wing historian Peter Kuznick:

...Viewers are told that World War II ended with the world sharing the hopes and dreams of progressives everywhere, led by Stalin, whose desire for continued Allied unity and peace was rebuffed by Winston Churchill and rejected by President Roosevelts accidental successor, Harry Truman. The viewer is never told of Soviet goals or practices, like the brutal occupation of Eastern Europe by the Red Army and the overthrow of its governments and installation of Soviet puppet regimes, except when the narrative justifies this as necessary for Soviet security. Indeed, even the earlier Nazi-Soviet Pact is justified with the Soviet propaganda line that Stalin was forced into it in order to buy time to rearm, since the Western powers refused to face up to the threat of fascism.


---

Read more: CBS-Owned Showtime


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 8, 2012)

awesome.will have to watch it,since it will be much more objective and will hear a much closer truth to our real history and what actually happened than what our corrupt school system has taught us. Stones movie JFK was 100 times closer to the truth on what actually did happen than what the warren commission said so this will be interesting to hear.


----------



## Spoonman (Dec 10, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *
> CBS-Owned Showtimes Oliver Stone Mini-Series to Deliver Soviet Version of U.S. History*
> 
> By Brent Baker
> ...



damn,  that could have been interesting


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> awesome.will have to watch it,since it will be much more objective and will hear a much closer truth to our real history and what actually happened than what our corrupt school system has taught us. Stones movie JFK was 100 times closer to the truth on what actually did happen than what the warren commission said so this will be interesting to hear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 11, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > awesome.will have to watch it,since it will be much more objective and will hear a much closer truth to our real history and what actually happened than what our corrupt school system has taught us. Stones movie JFK was 100 times closer to the truth on what actually did happen than what the warren commission said so this will be interesting to hear.



thats what people are on who still think oswald killed kennedy or the mob alone did it..the pipe.

I in facr know this american history professor who has been exhuastively reseaching the case since 1967.he has read all 26,00 volumes of the warren commission besides the report itself and has read pretty much all the 2000 plus books written on it as well as interviewed witnesses that were there that day and every person that sits in on one of his lectures,leaves believeing that Stones movie was much more closer to the truth than the warren commission.he really knows his stuff.

 I myself plan on being down there in dallas next year for their regular november in dallas conferences they have every november since it will be the 50th anniversary.


----------



## American_Jihad (Dec 20, 2012)

*Oliver Stones Untrue History: Stalin the Great Hero of WWII*

December 20, 2012 
By Matthew Vadum 

---
America is a soulless, unexceptional country that has done more harm than good over the last 70 years, leftist Oliver Stone argues in the first installment of his latest documentary project.

In Stones multi-part revisionist assault on modern American history, Untold History of the United States, the Communist-loving movie director argues that the U.S. lost the Second World War to the Soviet Union, our allies at the time. The Soviet Communists may have been harsh and violent, but they saved the world, not America. America was too busy getting rich building weapons of mass destruction to make the world safe for capitalism, or something along those lines, according to Stone.

---

Oliver Stone&#8217;s Untrue History: Stalin the Great Hero of WWII


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Jan 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I can tell you, with 100% certainty, that Oliver Stone's movie, "JFK", is as close to the TRUTH as this country will ever get to what really happened on November 22, 1963.

I've been researching the JFK assassination since the early 70s. It became much more than a "hobby" for me, MANY years ago.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 7, 2013)

*Oliver Stones Cold War Melodrama*

January 7, 2013 
By Bruce Thornton

Oliver Stone is the mastodon of the La Brea tar pits of left-wing ideology. In his movies over the years he has recycled stale left-wing narratives with all the nuance and complexity of a Soviet-era Pravda editorial. Now he has brought his agitprop gifts to cable television in the Showtime series The Untold History of the United States. In episode 4, The Cold War: 1945-50, Stone once again tells the fossilized and duplicitous tale of Americas greed and aggression against a Soviet Union that just wanted to get along with its war-time ally.

Those of a certain age will recognize the story Stone tells, for it was dominant among left-wingers all the way up to the day the Soviet Union collapsed into the dustbin of history, and still can be found among diehard true believers. In this rewriting of history, the Soviet Union had been a stalwart ally during World War II, bearing the brunt of the fight against Nazism and suffering 27,000,000 dead. In 1945, the possibility of continuing cooperation between the West and the Soviets was destroyed by Americas aim to use its overwhelming economic and military power to dominate the world and to destroy the socialist and communist challenges to its hegemony. Winston Churchill is one of the villains in this story. Eager as he was to maintain the British Empire, Churchills famous iron curtain speech delivered in Fulton, Missouri represented to Stone a quantum leap in bellicosity against the Soviets.

...

Oliver Stone


----------



## daveman (Jan 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *
> CBS-Owned Showtimes Oliver Stone Mini-Series to Deliver Soviet Version of U.S. History*
> 
> By Brent Baker
> ...








This steaming pile ought to send a tingle down the legs of the Howard Zinn fanbois.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 8, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *Oliver Stones Untrue History: Stalin the Great Hero of WWII*
> 
> December 20, 2012
> By Matthew Vadum
> ...



Here's a scoop for ya.

The Eastern Front is where the war was won in Europe.

The US basically won the war in the Pacific.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 8, 2013)

Unfortunately I missed the first five installments of this series but I've watched 6,7,8 and 9 and I look forward to the finale, which is coming on Monday, 1/13,  and promises to be most interesting because it includes a close look at Obama.  What I've seen thus far has been extremely enlightening and makes perfect sense.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 9, 2013)

*Oliver Stones Untold History Is Neither Good History Nor Quite Untold*​
By Michelle Dean
Nov. 20, 2012

Would we even recognize an Oliver Stone production if it didnt kick up the usual fuss? He has a TV series now, so we could expect the usual recipe in response: one part excessive praise, one part eye-rolling, one part outrage. In New York, Matt Zoller Seitz proclaimed Stones new Untold History of the United States remarkable, if dense and often difficult just a few paragraphs before calling it fresh, even cheeky. The Daily Beast, meanwhile, sent Michael Moynihan into the breach andsurprise! In the book that accompanies the show, there are factual errors. Is this unexpected? We are a talking about a man who has for so long played fast and loose with the facts that it has become an intrinsic element of his brand. Its a symptom of the megalomania that is the real downfall of his work. Quit complaining, he remarkably told Slate critic June Thomas when she interviewed him last week and dared to ask about his pacing.

...

When Truman defeats Henry Wallace, the tragedy is dramatized by a long clip from another fantasia of righteous white guys in Congress, Capras Mr. Smith Goes to Washington. Which just proves that Ronald Steel had Stones number years ago, in The New Republic, when he wrote of JFK:

_There is something touchingly simpleminded in this approach to politics, which shrinks historical forces into conspiratorial plots by greedy men to do in virtuous ones. If Stone were a Marxist, instead of a Hollywood liberal, he might have seen the Vietnam War not as a conspiracy, but as the natural expression of American state capitalism in its self-destructive imperialist mode But he is, at bottom, a sentimentalist, who has reduced the complexities of war, power, and ambition to the machinations of a few bad guys._

Stone, in other words, doesnt belong in the company of the Old American Left so much as in the pages of the cheaper mens magazines and old Boys Own serials. Just days after an election that suggested the Age of the Angry White Man might be fading, if not over, hes the guy on the airwaves unapologetically explaining why this or that other Great White Man could have made it all turn out differently. And for some reason, some of us are still listening.



Oliver


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 24, 2013)

A History Lesson for Oliver Stone on Vietnam​
January 24, 2013 
By Larry Schweikart

Readers should be extremely grateful to all reviewers of this series, for it is the equivalent of acquiring a case of cinematic herpesutterly disgusting, embarrassing, and perpetually painful.

In Episode 7, Johnson, Nixon & Vietnam: Reversal of Fortune,  Oliver Stone continues his concocted fantasy of how American history was, with the brave John F. Kennedy set to pull Americans out of Vietnam (and, lest we forget last episode, it was Mr. Kennedy who began with a mere 600 advisors there then ramped up the troop total to over 14,000some estimates put it at 25,000). If this is the lefts definition of withdrawal, its easy to see why Shawty Lo has 10 Baby Mamas. But I digress.

...

A History Lesson for Oliver Stone on Vietnam


----------



## MikeK (Jan 24, 2013)

Beware of articulate criticisms which are devoid of specifics, as are the spitefully negative assessments of Stone's series which appear in this thread.  To form a more logically incisive appraisal of Stone's effort one need only examine the present condition of the declining Great Experiment that was the noble America and apply what the "Untold" series has to say about it.  

What knee-jerk flag-wavers and "commie" chasers have in common with the early Nazi propaganda machine is both have a lot to say and it all sounds good.  But none of it is supported with verifiable facts.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm about halfway through the series and it's quite good.


----------



## slackjawed (Jan 24, 2013)

borrowed the book from our library and read it. Interesting read but a 10 hour mini series? It didn't take that long to read the book........


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 24, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *
> CBS-Owned Showtimes Oliver Stone Mini-Series to Deliver Soviet Version of U.S. History*
> 
> By Brent Baker
> ...




The NYSUn had an editorial based on the above.

I summarized it here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/history/273322-ready-to-learn-real-red-history.html


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 24, 2013)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > American_Jihad said:
> ...



Really?

"Oliver Stone is a notorious myth-maker, and is responsible for the films on John F. Kennedy and Richard Nixon that claim, inter alia, that Kennedy was murdered by a conspiracy led by Lyndon Johnson, J. Edgar Hoover, the Joint Chiefs of Staff, and a group of Texas oil centi-millionaires that spread to approximately 2,000 people in the FBI, CIA, and right through the Dallas police force, without any of the legion of conspirators hinting at any of this these nearly 50 years; and that Nixon resigned as president to cover up an even larger conspiracy involving a similar cast of immense size and treachery rooted in the inevitable and proverbial military-industrial complex.
Stone and Kuznick, in as preposterous an act of historical myth-making as Stones scurrilous fabrications about Kennedy and Nixon,..."
FDR, Stalin, and Oliver Stone - The New York Sun


----------



## daveman (Jan 24, 2013)

MikeK said:


> Beware of articulate criticisms which are devoid of specifics, as are the spitefully negative assessments of Stone's series which appear in this thread.  To form a more logically incisive appraisal of Stone's effort one need only examine the present condition of the declining Great Experiment that was the noble America and apply what the "Untold" series has to say about it.
> 
> What knee-jerk flag-wavers and "commie" chasers have in common with the early Nazi propaganda machine is both have a lot to say and it all sounds good.  But none of it is supported with verifiable facts.



In other words, you believe Stone's bullshit because you _want_ to.


----------



## George Costanza (Jan 29, 2013)

I have seen most of them with only one or two more to go.  They sure don't make the Right look very good.  Maybe that's because they are telling the truth?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 29, 2013)

Let me get this right......You progressives think US history told to people in a enemy country who we were at WAR with would be more truthful then what we learn in our own schools???? You fascist progressives are a damn trip.... Oh by the way you idiots do know that the Kennedy assassination was declassified years ago right?????Truth is Oswald killed him.


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 29, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> I have seen most of them with only one or two more to go.  They sure don't make the Right look very good.  Maybe that's because they are telling the truth?



Said the leftist Baww HaaaAaaa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkQ9uyOow5g]Seinfeld- George Rageaholics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 30, 2013)

*The Death of Oliver Stones Good Soviet Union*​
January 29, 2013 
By Daniel Greenfield

In episode 8 of Oliver Stones Untold History of the United State, Stone says:

Right wing forces have always operated freely and openly in the dark chasms of American life where racism, militarism, imperialism and blind devotion to private enterprise festered.

Accompanying this is footage from Birth of a Nation. A film that Thomas Dixon Jr., author of The Clansman, the book that it was based on, screened for President Woodrow Wilson with the intention that it would transform every man in the audience into a good Democrat! Following that is footage of American soldiers marching off to WWI under a Democratic president. *The choice of footage once again reminds us that Oliver Stones knowledge of history is as scrambled as his brain.*
...

The Death of Oliver Stone?s Good Soviet Union


----------



## George Costanza (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow - sure stirred up the roaches here, didn't we?


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 30, 2013)

George Costanza said:


> Wow - sure stirred up the roaches here, didn't we?








 All they need is antennae...


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 9, 2013)

"Adios Amigos, mi amigo está enfermo con olor a azufre"

*Oliver Stones Untold History Comes to an End*​
February 8, 2013 
By Mark Tapson

...

Narrating in a creepily sibilant cadence like a woozy William Shatner, Stone immediately sets the stage in this episode with quotes about our fear and paranoia of a Muslim enemy  as if many years of accelerated Islamic attacks on America and American interests, including the World Trade Center horror (about which Stone himself made a feature film starring Nicolas Cage), were nothing more than figments of a fevered national imagination; for Stone and the left in general, the CIA are the real bad guys, of course. He paints a picture of a George W. Bush administration that didnt want to let the 9/11 crisis go to waste, and so leapt into action to undertake a global war. Stone glosses over the fact that going to war against stateless Islamic fundamentalists was necessarily a worldwide venture not limited to bin Laden and his al Qaeda core.

True to his Hollywood roots, Stone dramatizes what he deems to be Bushs excessive national security measures with, hilariously, footage from Showtimes terrorism drama Homeland, showing a scene in which a characters home is being bugged and monitored by the CIA  a character who is in fact a terrorist. Stone then goes on to use dramatized torture footage from several films, from The Battle of Algiers (1966) to Robert DeNiros The Good Shepherd to the anti-extraordinary rendition film called, well, Rendition. Along the way he sideswipes the Somalia military action drama Black Hawk Down for glorifying American heroism and technology  yes, heaven forbid that Hollywood should ever glorify American heroism and technology.

...

Oliver Stone?s ?Untold History? Comes to an End


----------

